# Noob (to this forum) in need of suggestions for 5.1 system



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

Okay, I'm moving into a house (been an apartment dweller for years). Currently, I'm using a Rocket Tyke system that I bought from AV123 several years ago. The receiver is a Pioneer VSX-1017TXV (got a great price on it, it suits my needs for the time being, can't really afford to upgrade it for now).

Room dimensions are 12x14x8 there are french doors that open to the foyer, but they can be closed during times when the volume will be loud.

I'm planning on sticking with a 5.1 setup for now, with the option of expanding to 6 or 7.1 in the future.

What I would like is a good system overall with a few basic musts . . . 

It MUST produce clear dialog and vocals at lower volumes (the Tykes need to be fairly loud believe it or not before they'll produce vocals that are unmuddied).

It must provide decent LFE when played at volume, I wanna hear the lower end stuff I've been missing.

The price must come in around $1,500 or less (preferably less) with stands or mounting options included.

My first instinct is to go with a complete SVS SBS-01 set with a PB10-NSD sub (cost w/stands is $1,219.

I'm also sorely tempted to go with AV123 again and go with the complete X-Series setup for $1,254 (in black, but I'd have to wait since they don't have it in stock until May for the main speakers). The drawback here is I've heard not-so-good things about the X-Sub as far as home theater goes.

I'm open to any decent maker (Ascend, Aperion, etc.).

Thanks for any help or ideas!


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome ET, your suggestions are fine. I own the SVS system and can assure you that no matter the volume level, you will hear clear dialog. Keep in mind, tho, that speaker placement, sound absorption, etc play a great part in the overall sound of any system. Have fun, Dennis


----------



## jakewash (Nov 29, 2007)

Well if its vocals to be the key I would go with Axiom Audio. You can get a very nice system for around the $1500 mark, especially if you go through their Factory Outlet. An M22, VP100, QS4s and EP350 sub for slightly more than your budget. I started out with this system and it is one of the cleanest sounding bookshelf systems I have heard. The sub is also pretty good plays almost on par with my SVS PB12-NSD. I know the price is higher than your budget and usually the budget goes out the door once you start looking to upgrade the system anyway. The M22s are wall mountable so no need for stands, just mounts which are a little cheaper. Axiom has a forum of their own and an audition list, check it out to see if anyone lives nearby to give you an audition.

Other than that any of the brands you listed should serve you well. the wait for the X-series just might be worth it, from what I have heard.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

> My first instinct is to go with a complete SVS SBS-01 set with a PB10-NSD sub (cost w/stands is $1,219.


All reports that I have heard about this system is that they cant be beat for the price. SVS has always had the market on their hand made subs and their speakers wont be any different. I would try to upgrade the sub to the PB12 if you can its a nice step up form the PB10 although its still a great sub for the price.
Mounting the front speakers on a wall is always a bad idea due to the vibrations transfered through to the wall from the speaker causing undesirable results. The Main front speakers should always be at least a foot from any wall.


----------



## bac4822 (Jun 19, 2007)

I own an SBS-01 system -- 4 SBS-01's in front along with SCS-01 and two SBS-01's in rear. Subwoofer is PB12-NSD. I bought mine in silver, all items on close out. Been very satisfied with this system which performs well on both HT and music.


----------



## jakewash (Nov 29, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> Mounting the front speakers on a wall is always a bad idea due to the vibrations transfered through to the wall from the speaker causing undesirable results. The Main front speakers should always be at least a foot from any wall.


I'll agree for an ideal environment but most do not have one.

I've never had problems with wall mounting mains, how would you explain the new inwall styles coming out all over the place, they still sound pretty good, IMO.

I have my mains only about 3" out from the wall and they still sound great to me. I have moved them out from the wall just to see if anything changes, the bass drops a touch, but thats about it. Not everyone has the room or desires to(aesthetics) take a speaker out into a room 12" especially if it is a larger floor model.

You have to make do with what you have and what else is going on in the room.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

jakewash said:


> how would you explain the new inwall styles coming out all over the place, they still sound pretty good, IMO.


The issue is alot of speakers that have rear ports must be away from the wall to be able to sound the way they were meant to also in wall speakers are designed to be built into the wall and have the port on the front plus they usually come with instructions to where in a wall they can be placed. I'm not arguing that they cant sound good but rather they will sound better if placed on stands as generally the imaging will be better.


> You have to make do with what you have and what else is going on in the room.


Agree with you 100%


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for the help everybody.

I just ordered a B-stock Outlaw LFM-1 Compact sub for $349 shipped.

So, now all I need to worry about is the loudspeakers.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

Okay, there was finally some b-stock at SVS. I ordered SCS-01's for the front (right, left and center) and SBS-01 for the surround.

The SCS were b-stock, so total price was only about $10 more than it would have been for a new/a-stock 5.0 set of SBS-01s

So my final setup will be the Outlaw LFM-1 Compact with this SVS setup .


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

you will love your system. Have fun, Dennis


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

Congrats! Be sure to post your impressions once everything is in and set up.

Doug


----------

